# Whoa!!!!!!!!!!



## Corvis (Jun 23, 2005)

Holy c**p! I was watching the AFI Tribute to George Lucas the other night and I saw Peter Jackson being interviewed on it and whoa! He looks sooooo different. He lost about 200 pounds, he lost the glasses, and has started to wear more _sophisticated_ clothes than what he normally wore around the time of when the LOTR movies were out in theaters. Has anyone else seen how differently he looks? It’s funny how money can change a person.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh my goodness! Yeah! I saw a picture of him and he looks so different! He's lost a lot of weight and is looking better. He's not so rolly-poly. It's kind of wierd seeing him that way, though...I'll miss the big hobbit!


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow! Any links to internet images?


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, www.kongisking.net/index.shtml should have a few pictures of the guy in his new magnificance!  You'll be shocked!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks like PJ laid off the PB and J!


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 25, 2005)

Still sporting the scraggly face fungus though


----------

